# World's Biggest Speeding Fine - Cost more than the SuperMercedes!



## TexasBMW (Mar 20, 2007)

This is wild:

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/motoring...medium=TD_7939058&utm_campaign=motoring1208pm


----------



## Tangent (Jan 18, 2004)

> "I think the speedo on the car, which is new, is faulty," he told police by way of an explanation.


 I can't believe he would seriously try that excuse for going that far above the limit. :tsk:


----------



## lild (Sep 11, 2007)

well, mercedes won't admit it. but it had a toy. gas pedal in it.


----------



## ProRail (May 31, 2006)

Tangent said:


> I can't believe he would seriously try that excuse for going that far above the limit. :tsk:


I guess he thought everybody else on the road was taking a rest.


----------



## Killjoy (May 13, 2009)

i want to shake this guy's hand for using that excuse :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------

